# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Эмо Кор — Крылья

## Voland-791

Вот собственно нидавно наткнулся на этот трек "*Эмо Кор — Крылья*" тексты захватывающие)впрочем как и видно



```

Я больной неизлечимо....
Жизнь - это не жизнь,
Лучше уйти красиво....
Что толку от меня на земле?
Всё равно умру недели через две...
Ну вот, карниз, и солнце светит,
Моей сметри никто не заметит.
 Темнота.. Чёрт возьми, где я?
 Какой-то яркий свет.
 - Привет, я ангел твой!
-Постой, я тебя знаю!
Что за сон, ставший явью?!
Ты же тот парень,
что неделю назад из жизни ушёл....
Ты же лежал в соседней палате,
Как ты здесь меня нашёл?
 Ты ангел, где же твои крылья?
 Только не говори, что их в темноте просто не видно!!!!!
 - Крыльев у меня действительно нет,
И не дадут мне их, пока я не сдержу свой обет.
Зачем же ты, парень, с жизнью покончил?
Ты же всем своим близким судьбу испортил....
 - Да что им мой уход?
Только создал людям больше хлопот...
Лучше бы вовсе не родился я.
Какому чёрту нужна моя судьба?
 - Но нет, постой, не горячись!
Лучше на землю, друг, вернись!
Вот, посмотри, как бы случилось,
если бы дуща твоя не родИлась...
 [
 Я проснулся в самом чистом сне,
Ощущая крылья на спине....
Я теперь могу летать...
Мне не страшно крылья потерять...
 Смотю, передо мной мои родители,
Одеты как-то унизительно.
Я же был единственным ребёнком,
Но без меня они проиграли эту гонку.
- Ты помнишь, а вот твоя любовь!
- Хм.. Не думал, что увижу её вновь...
- Посмотри, кто там рядом!
- Это мой друг!
Стой, а почему он ударил её вдруг?!
- Такое происходит беспристанно,
Она- это терпит потоянно...
- Нет, хватит, не могу смотреть дальше...
Здесь уж как-то много фальши.
Подумаешь-, одним смертным меньше или больше,
От этого не станет учебник по истории толще!
- Как же ты не можешь понять?!
Жизнь без тебя повернулась бы вспять!
 Неужели хочешь причинить столько боли?
Неужели ты просто хочешь избежать своего горя?
Да возьми того же меня!
Жизнь ко мне тоже была неправа....
Но я не сдавался, я шёл до конца!
 - Чёрт возьми, как же я слеп!
А ведь когда-то хотел приносить в жизнь только свет!
Да, ты прав, я убедился,
огонёк жизни во мне зародился!
Тут щёлкнул пальцами он,
вмиг я проснулся.
- Ну и сон!!!!!!!
Влетела медсестра
- Ту будешь жить! - прокричала она.
Я в шоке, ничего не понимаю.
Конверт в руках я замечаю.
Открываю, читаю, а там слова,
Которые я не забуду никогда:
"Цени свою жизнь всегда.
 P.S. Спасибо за крылья...."( 


```

----------


## Гражданин

никогда не любил "эмокор" и "эмо" вообще, особенно отечественного производства...

----------


## Voland-791

Один из любимых жанров.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я люблю эмокор в общем то, но для меня важны не тексты, а музыкальная атмосфера. То бишь музыка, создающая атмосферу депрессии и безысходности + суицидальные крики - это самое оно для меня.

----------


## Voland-791

> Я люблю эмокор в общем то, но для меня важны не тексты, а музыкальная атмосфера. То бишь музыка, создающая атмосферу депрессии и безысходности + суицидальные крики - это самое оно для меня.


 Аналогично.. на гроулинге ахирено то),прост в этом треке собраны разные фразы котрые гдето слышал раньше..
и послушай  -  3000 миль до рая - Последний Хит Осени, и Save - Суицид.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не, гроулинг тут как то не катит. Не депрессивно это. А вот крики боли (шрайк) - подойдет. Например группа Silencer.

----------


## Гражданин

Type O Negative- Gravitational Constant.
 Вот отличная песня про суицид у культовой группы Type O Negative(одной из моих любимых), с самого первого альбома.
Кто плохо знает английских, не поленитесь перевести хотя бы в интернет-переводчике.

----------

